# خطوة بخطوة ... بالصور .... تطوير فيلا بالكامل



## osamasaeedmohamed (19 سبتمبر 2012)

;7825221 قال:


> السلام عليكم ....
> ,
> ,
> ,
> ...





;7867707 قال:


> الإخوه الكرام ...
> أولاً أرجو المعذرة على الـتأخير في التقرير الثاني
> ثانياً أحب استكمل معاكم مابدأنا في التقرير الأول . بسم الله نبدأ
> 
> ...


 

السلام عليكم
اخواننا الافاضل 
اليوم بعرض عليكم أخر ماوصل اليه العمل بالموقع 
وأرجو المعذره على التاخير لتوقف الاعمال بالموقع لفترة من الزمن 
بسم الله نبدأ


بداية نشوف المجلس الخارجي . تقريبا في واجهه انتهت بالكامل وطلعت بهالشكل 




[/url]





[/url]




[/url]




وهذه الصورة بعد تركيب عمود الزاوية



[/url]






[/url]





[/url]


أما بالنسبه للفيلا الرئيسية فجاري استكمال أعمال صب الأعمده الجديدة والمظلة للواجهات الرئيسية بالاضافة الى استكمال أعمال صب الوارش الجديد


صور الأعمدة المضافة في اركان الفيلا




[/url]




[/url]


صور الأعمال للأعمدة المضافة في واجهة الفيلا





[/url]




[/url]




[/url]




صب الأعمدة



[/url]




[/url]




[/url]




[/url]

وسيتم عرض التقرير الخامس فور الانتهاء منه قريبا ان شاء الله


وبالتوفيق للجميع























الإخوة والأخوات أعضاء المنتدى الكرام
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
استكمالاً لما سبق أعرض عليكم في هذا التقرير أخر مراحل العمل بموقع البناء
وبسم الله نبدأ

بالنسبه للمجلس الخارجي

تم الإنتهاء من أعمال الحجر بنسبه تزيد عن 90 % 

كما نشاهد بالصور


صورة توضح واجهات المجلس




[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


صور لمدخل المجلس 




[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


ويلاحظ من الصور السابقة وبالمقارنه بالتقرير السابق حدوث تغيير بشكل النقوش الموجوده وذلك بناء على طلب المالك وبموافقة الاستشاري ومقاول الحجر


أما عن الفيلا الرئيسية فجاري استكمال أعمال الخرسانات الجديدة بها وقد وصلت للمرحله الأتيه





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]



أما عن الوارش ومنطقة سطح الفيلا 





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]



وبالنسبه لتشكيل حجر الشبابيك فهذه صورة للعينه التي وصلت الموقع





[/URL][/IMG]​


----------



## osamasaeedmohamed (19 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،
السادة الكرام اعضاء المنتدى

اليوم بعرض عليكم صور لأخر الاعمال بالموقع 
وبسم الله نبدأ 


هذه صورة الوارش بعد انتهاء الصبه الخرسانية وفك الشده الخشبية






[/url"]http://im24.gulfup.com/2012-05-09/1336534203389.jpg[/img][/url]




وهذه الصور توضح الجزء المضاف للفيلا ( المدخل مع المظلة مع القوس والأعمده )





[/url"]http://im24.gulfup.com/2012-05-09/1336534202633.jpg[/img][/url]






[/url"]http://im24.gulfup.com/2012-05-09/1336534202214.jpg[/img][/url]






[/url"]http://im24.gulfup.com/2012-05-09/1336534203875.jpg[/img][/url]




أما عن الجزء المثلث أعلى البيت فقد تم الانتهاء من أعمال الشده الخشبية والحديد وسوف يتم صب الخرسانه خلال يومين ان شاء الله





[/url"]http://im24.gulfup.com/2012-05-09/1336534203796.jpg[/img][/url]





[/url"]http://im24.gulfup.com/2012-05-09/1336534203247.jpg[/img][/url]





[/url"]http://im24.gulfup.com/2012-05-09/1336534203688.jpg[/img][/url]


وهذه الصور للفيلا من الخارج بعد اكتمال جزء كبير من أعمال الانشاءات




[/url"]http://im24.gulfup.com/2012-05-09/1336534202921.jpg[/img][/url]





[/url"]http://im24.gulfup.com/2012-05-09/1336534202752.jpg[/img][/url]





[/url"]http://im24.gulfup.com/2012-05-09/13365342038010.jpg[/img][/url]





وأخيرا تم البدء في أعمال الحجر للشبابيك 




[/url"]http://im15.gulfup.com/2012-05-09/1336534311981.jpg[/img][/url]





وسنوافيكم لاحقل بتقرير للأعمال الجديدة



وبالتوفيق للجميع


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


السادة الأعضاء الكرام ... بداية أرجو من الجميع المعذرة على التأخير في الردود والتأخير في التقارير وذلك لتوقف العمل في الموقع الفترة الماضية .. ولله الحمد تم استئناف العمل من جديد وفيما يلي تقرايرا للمرحلة الحالية للعمل .. 
وبسم الله نبدأ 


تم بحمد الله الانتهاء من تركيب الحجر بالشبابيك الرئيسية بواجهة الفيلا الرئيسية كما تم الانتهاء من أعمال قواعد الأعمدة 



[/url"]http://im24.gulfup.com/2012-07-01/1341147258324.jpg[/img][/url]




[/url"]http://im24.gulfup.com/2012-07-01/1341147258985.jpg[/img][/url]




[/url"]http://im24.gulfup.com/2012-07-01/1341147258267.jpg[/img][/url]



[/url"]http://im24.gulfup.com/2012-07-01/1341147257193.jpg[/img][/url]



[/url"]http://im24.gulfup.com/2012-07-01/1341147257621.jpg[/img][/url]



[/url"]http://im24.gulfup.com/2012-07-01/1341147257862.jpg[/img][/url]



[/url"]http://im24.gulfup.com/2012-07-01/1341147258679.jpg[/img][/url]



[/url"]http://im24.gulfup.com/2012-07-01/13411472585510.jpg[/img][/url]

وهذه صورة توضح وصول شحنه جديدة من الحجر للموقع




[/url"]http://im24.gulfup.com/2012-07-01/1341147258186.jpg[/img][/url]


وخلال الأيام القادمة ان شاء الله سوف أوافيكم بالتقارير الجديدة



شاكر لكم المتابعة 


وبالتوفيق للجميع
​


----------



## osamasaeedmohamed (19 سبتمبر 2012)

الموضوع الكامل للمشروع بتحصلوه 


هنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا


يمكنكم المتابعة دوما​


----------



## Ahmad abu Al_Azem (19 سبتمبر 2012)

جميل جميييييل جميييييييييييل .. ابداع يعطيهم العافيه


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (25 ديسمبر 2012)

سوؤال بخصوص اعمال التكسيات الحجر بالنسبة للارتفاعات او الادوار العليا هل يتم الاكتفاء بلصق الحجر بالمونة مع عمل زوايا اسفل الترويسة ام يلزم عمل كانات او ربط الحجر بواسطة سلك مجلفن ومادة لاصقة مثل اعمال الرخام علما بان بلاطات الحجر بابعاد 40*20سم ارجو الافادة ولك جزيل الشكر على الموضوع القيم


----------



## archidouce (26 ديسمبر 2012)

من فضلك ، هل يمكنك وضع الصورة النهائية للمشروع بعد التعديلات 
شكرا


----------



## المساعد 1 (19 يناير 2013)

عمل مميز ...​


----------



## asma13 (21 يناير 2013)

روعة روعة 
مشكووور


----------



## لاميييس (22 سبتمبر 2016)

احب اشارك معاكم موقع متخصص في اعمال الحديد والاستانلس 
ايه رايكم فيه؟
http://decor-ksa.com/


----------



## العوامى 2011 (29 أكتوبر 2017)

رائع جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hiwa karim (3 فبراير 2018)

شكرا


----------

